
Show HN: Growth stats and alerts for software platforms and plugin marketplaces - patrics123
https://indie-ignitor.com
======
jannes
Cool idea.

Do these marketplaces actually publish total number of dev/apps or are you
crawling them to get an approximation?

The following article claims there are only 2.1 million apps in the iOS app
store. How did you get your number of 3.2 million?

[https://www.lifewire.com/how-many-apps-in-app-
store-2000252](https://www.lifewire.com/how-many-apps-in-app-store-2000252)

Additionally, the accuracy of the number of downloads might vary wildly
between marketplaces, because they all have different reporting standards,
don't they?

Also, I would sort them by popularity with the most popular ones at the top. A
first-time visitor is going to be very confused seeing "3DS Max" and "After
Effects Plugins". You should probably have the more common ones at the top:
iOS App Store, Mac App Store, Play Store, Microsoft Store, etc...

~~~
patrics123
Hey Jannes, currently we're (semi-)manually gathering the data. I'll look up
the source for our 3.2 mill data point for iOS Apps.

And yes, you're right. We have a challenge to make the data comparable as some
marketplaces publicly show download count where others completely hide it or
only publish it in ranges.

+1 for the sort by popularity feature ;)

